# Oh my! I've been bitten...



## BunnyLover (Apr 25, 2006)

I don't know how this happened but I got bit bythe bunny bug. I found myself on Petfinder the other day and I saw thislittle guy namedMax.I think he would be a good match for CupCake but I'm not sure howeither of us would handle a new bunny at this time. PlusI'mnot sure I have enough old towels either as they both share a love fordestroying towels.

Here's a bigger picture of the little guy:


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 25, 2006)

awwwww.... how could you resist?

perhaps you could take cupcake down to meet him to see how it goes?

follow your heart.


----------



## BunnyLover (Apr 25, 2006)

Well I went andfilledouttheir application. I have no idea why. Well, actually itmight be partly because when I went to see CupCake this morning shelooked so sad. I haven't mailed it yet, because I thoughtitmight be a good idea to clear it withmyparentsfirst.It would probably be bad ifthefoster parents called before I had a chance to talk tothem. I have a feeling they are going to say no. In fact I don't knowwhat would be worse them saying no or them saying yes.Yes, Ieven confused myself with that sentence. But on the chance that it doesgo far enough for avisitI would definitely bringCupCake to see how they get along.

A fewquestions since I've never adopted before: The adoptionfee is $65, is that a bit steep or because he is fixed is that righton? And would theydo a housevisitbeforeit's made official?

All right I'm off to find some one sane enough to talk me out of this.

Lissa


----------



## naturestee (Apr 25, 2006)

I hope you get him! He's such a cutie, and I love Dutches.

$65 isn't bad compared to the WI HRS, which is more like$100. Considering that the neuter operation probably costmore than that, plus he's had the benefit of being in a foster home(which might mean that he's better socialized), I'd say it's a prettygood deal.

I'm relatively sane, and the only thing I'm going to say is go withyour heart. You'll know when you're ready for another bunny.:hug2


----------



## BunnyLover (Apr 25, 2006)

My heart is saying yes, but my brain is tellingme no, No, NO! I'm going to think on it for a few days and then talk tomy parents. I wish CupCake could just tell me how she is feeling.Sometimes I feel like she is doing fine andothertimesI sense she is lonely. I assume it willbecome clearer with time, right?

Lissa


----------



## BACI (Apr 25, 2006)

That is a great price and what a cute bunny. Didthe application say they definitely do a home visit, some places saythey reserve the right to do one. They usually talk to you afterfilling out the application and make sure the bunny you want will matchyour situation. Then they call the references if that is what theyrequire. You could always make a list of pros and cons to help in yourdecision.


----------



## BunnyLover (Apr 26, 2006)

I just read the fine print of the applicationagain and it says a home visit is usually made. It also says anadoption contract is required, which I would be wary of adopting if Ididn't have to sign a contract. The only problem I can see is that theywant a recommendation from my vet. Since I haven't taken any of myrabbits in for a visit unless they are sick I'm not sure how well theywould be able to recommend me. Should I give them the vet's name andnumberanyway? I believe I have a file there. Also I waswondering whatthey do during a house visit? Just make sure arabbit would be safe and happy there?

Sorry forall thequestions. Thank you all for all your help. I don't know what I would do without you guys!

Lissa


----------



## naturestee (Apr 26, 2006)

I've never had a house visit. I thinkwith the vet, they probably just want to make sure that you have oneand that you do take your buns there when you need to. Noteveryone bothers to take their rabbits to a vet, even when they're sick.


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 26, 2006)

With a house visit, they just want to make sureyou have adequate housing for the rabbit. They want to avoid rabbitmills, etc. Do you have two cages for the initial stages?


----------



## BunnyLover (Apr 26, 2006)

I do have an old cage. Well it really isn't oldit was BlueBelle's. I think I have pretty much everything I need exceptmy parents approval. I haven't really found the right time to talk tothem yet. I feel betterabout the house visit. I really wasn'tsure what to expect.I've kept my rabbits in our basement, itis kinda clutteredbut I have made nice little area for themto run around in and they are always welcomed upstairs. I know if Iwerea rabbit I would like it.CupCake has been a bitmoody lately, I think she is really starting to miss her sister. I'vebeen spending lots of time with her, but I guess it just doesn'tcompare to the company of another bunny.

Lissa


----------



## Lissa (Apr 27, 2006)

yay!!!


----------



## BunnyLover (Apr 27, 2006)

*Lissa wrote: *


> yay!!!


Haha! That's how I'm starting to feel. I've been talking to my momabout it, but she said she wants to talk more about it in a few weekswhen we are less busy. I was a little disappointed about that but atleast she knows I'm interested in adopting him.


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 27, 2006)

Show her the picture, she won't be able to resist!


----------



## BunnyLover (May 20, 2006)

Just a little update. I talked to my parentsabout Max and they said if I had the money and the time that its finewith them. So today I sent the application! I should be hearing fromthem shortly. I'm so excited!

Lissa and CupCake


----------



## LuvaBun (May 20, 2006)

Oh Lissa, that is great news ! I am so happyfor you, Cupcake and, of course, Max. I will bekeeping everything crossed for you. Let us know when you hear something.

Jan


----------



## BunnyLover (May 21, 2006)

Wow! I've already received a response! They saidthey are willing to work with me, but first I'll have to considerspaying CupCake. She is almost 3 so I don't intend to breed her. Theonly reason I didn't get her spayed before was because Iwasconsidering showing/breeding her. But that didn't work outand she has such a mellow personality so I just never felt it wasnecessary. I'm so glad I received a response now I just have to thinkabout spaying CupCake.


----------



## BACI (May 22, 2006)

Well, if you are not planning on showing herthen consider the benefits of spaying in addition to finding her agreat friend. I personally spayed my rabbit due to the health benefits,not behavior problems, although that was a plus. I was afraid of thehigh incidence of cancer. If you decide to spay and it is too expensiveright now you may want to check with the humane society ... sometimestheir vet will do the procedure for less money than yours. They want asmany rabbits spayed as possible. Well best wishes in whatever youdecide and keep us updated.


----------



## BunnyLover (May 22, 2006)

I'm leaningtowards not spaying her. Iknow about the health benefits of spaying, but I've heard the surgeryis much riskier after a certain age. I guess the bottom line is that Ifeel uncomfortable putting her through such an invasive surgery at herage. I would probably be more willing to if she was younger. Anotherthing is the money. I really don't have enough to get herspayed and to afford the adoption fee. I will check out the humanesociety to see if their prices are more reasonable, though. I'm havingadifficult time making this decision,but I guessI'm trying to do what I feel is best for her.


----------

